# T-Bolt Bit



## GRLevel3 (Apr 4, 2012)

Hello,

I was in OK. last week and at the woodcraft store where i saw a t-bolt bit which I was thinking of buying but they were out of the 1/4 -20 and 5/16, 

Is this something I should get or really want in my toys, I don't really want to buy a bunch of T Track and mess my cuts until I see for sure what I need or how to make jigs correctly, so I was thinking making my own out of wood would work in the playing around area in learning what I need and how to use them,

GRLevel3


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi N/a.

I am not sure I understand your question?

Do you mean as T-Slot bit, not T-bolt bit.

You do not need a T-slot bit to install T Track - the grove for T Track is cut with a straight bit. Just a straight cut is required, so not easy to mess up.

If you want to cut your own T slots, then yes, you will need a T Slot bit...


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I am going to share an inexpensive option that I prefer: "Keep it simple." Buy four 3" C clamps and some F clamps in different lengths. Use these to attach accessories to your fence and lock your fence in position on the table. This is how Bob and Rick do it on the Router Workshop shows. You will always find uses for the clamps even if in the future you decide to use T tracks. I think you will find that simple is better as I have.


----------



## GRLevel3 (Apr 4, 2012)

Yes I mean the T Slot bit, was in to much of a hurry at the time of the post, 

I am trying to find these in a 1/4 shank, they seem to be out of stock at most places, lol

GRLevel3


----------



## GRLevel3 (Apr 4, 2012)

Mike,

Simple is good for me also, but I want to play around with tracks and that kind of stuff and I can use this to make my own and not waste money or much money on this and learn at the same time, with the wood it's cheaper, lol, or thats how I see it,

Has anyone ever used these bits, the T Slot Bits for 1/4 shank for 1/4-20 and 5/16 bolts,

GRLevel3


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

They work fine, MLCS has the best prices on them in both 1/4 and 1/2" shanks.


----------

